# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  هل تقبل بشريكة حياتك اقل منك مستوى تعليمي ؟؟

## ???... why ...???

الموضوع ببساطة هل تقبل هل تقبل بنت او ولد ترتبط في شخص اقل منهى في مستوى التعليمي ....,

يعني انتي انسانة حاصلة علي مؤهل علمي عالي وتقدم اليكي شاب مؤهلة العلمي متوسط هل تقبلي فية ,, 
وهل الاهل سوف يوافقوا علية ؟؟؟

وانت اذا قابلت فتاة مؤهلة علمين متوسطة هل تذهب وتتقدم لها ولا يهمك المؤهل ,, وهل الاهل سوف توافق او ... ؟

----------


## mylife079

النصيب ما بعرف مستوى تعليمي كل شي نصيب

الحب الحقيقي والصادق ما بهمه مستوى تعليمي 

اهم شي الدين والاخلاق والعقل

مشكور

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_النصيب ما بعرف مستوى تعليمي كل شي نصيب

الحب الحقيقي والصادق ما بهمه مستوى تعليمي 

اهم شي الدين والاخلاق والعقل

مشكور 
_


كلامك جميل بس انت شو رئيك في الموضوع هاد لو فعلن كان جد هل تقبل او لا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طبعا ممكن ارتبط بوحدة اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي ...ليش لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! ....بالعكس اصلا الواحد بفكر يوخذ وحدة اقل منو بالتحصيل العلمي ..... لاسباب كثيرة

اما انو الفتاة تقبل بواحد اقل منها تحصيل علمي ما بعتقد بترضى الا بحالتين :الاولى انو يكون ثري والثانية ما بدي احكيها ... لانو البنت عنا اذا اخذت هالشهادة بتشوف حالها وما بعجبها العجب وللاسف ما بوخذوا بكلام نبينا محمد (ص ): إذا أتاكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه.....

شكرااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>                                                       اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi                      
> _طبعا ممكن ارتبط بوحدة اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي ...ليش لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! ....بالعكس اصلا الواحد بفكر يوخذ وحدة اقل منو بالتحصيل العلمي ..... لاسباب كثيرة
> 
> اما انو الفتاة تقبل بواحد اقل منها تحصيل علمي ما بعتقد بترضى الا بحالتين :الاولى انو يكون ثري والثانية ما بدي احكيها ... لانو البنت عنا اذا اخذت هالشهادة بتشوف حالها وما بعجبها العجب وللاسف ما بوخذوا بكلام نبينا محمد (ص ): إذا أتاكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه.....
> 
> شكرااا_


الوضع الطبيعي لكلا الجنسين..يكون في تكافأ بالتفكير وبالمستوى الثقافي والعلمي
مش معقول واحد دارس ومتعلم ومعه اعلى درجه عليمه ياخد وحده راسبه توجيهي مثلا..مش انتقاصا منهم لا سمح الله ..لكن تفكيرها شكل وتفكيره شكل تاني...كيف بدهم يلتقو؟ كيف بدها تفهمه؟ كيف بدها تشرفه قدام الناس؟ وكيف بدها تعلم اولادها؟؟.....بالمقابل اذا اخدت شخص مثلها او قريب من مستواها الفكري ..رح يتفاهموا

ونفس الشي بالنسبه للبنت..من حقها ترتبط بشخص كفؤ...
وسلامتكوا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اولا الثقافة ما الها دخل بالتحصيل العلمي وكم فيه خريجين جامعات ما عندهم ذرة ثقافة ولا بعرفوا شو معناها... هسه صار في انترنت وفي كتب ...واحد قاعد بالبيت بقدر يخلي عندو ثقافة احسن من طلاب الجامعات اللي ما بوخذوا من الجامعة غير ثقافة الحب والهمالة( مش الكل اكيد)....ونقطة ثانية في قانون فيزيائي مغناطيسي بثبت انو القطبين المتشابهين بتنافروا ...وفهمك كفاية... ومش معنى اني اوخذها اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي لازم تكون راسبة توجيهي .... وممكن راسبة التوجيهي هاي تفهمو اكثر من خريجة الجامعة اللي ممكن تكون ما بتفهم حالها ولا بتفهم زوجها (قليلة فهم)بمصطلحنا العام... وهو مش متزوجها مشان الناس وتشرفو قدامهم ...لانو هاي مرتي مش مرت الناس...وشرفها من شرفي وشرفي من شرفها...واذا بدي استحي فيها بكون مريض .. وما بعتقد انو في رجل بنظر للنقطة هاي .... اخر شي انا امي وامك وجدتي وجدتك كانوا اميين وابنائهم طلعوا مهندسين ودكاترة والحمدلله وراسبة التوجيهي بتعرف تدرس ولادها...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل..

بصراحه مهم يكون التحصيل العلمي على الاقل قريب.. يعني على الاقل البنت معها بكالوريوس هاذ من وجهة نظري وما حد يناقشني بالموضوع لحتى ارجع مره ثانيه...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _اولا الثقافة ما الها دخل بالتحصيل العلمي وكم فيه خريجين جامعات ما عندهم ذرة ثقافة ولا بعرفوا شو معناها... هسه صار في انترنت وفي كتب ...واحد قاعد بالبيت بقدر يخلي عندو ثقافة احسن من طلاب الجامعات اللي ما بوخذوا من الجامعة غير ثقافة الحب والهمالة( مش الكل اكيد)....ونقطة ثانية في قانون فيزيائي مغناطيسي بثبت انو القطبين المتشابهين بتنافروا ...وفهمك كفاية... ومش معنى اني اوخذها اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي لازم تكون راسبة توجيهي .... وممكن راسبة التوجيهي هاي تفهمو اكثر من خريجة الجامعة اللي ممكن تكون ما بتفهم حالها ولا بتفهم زوجها (قليلة فهم)بمصطلحنا العام... وهو مش متزوجها مشان الناس وتشرفو قدامهم ...لانو هاي مرتي مش مرت الناس...وشرفها من شرفي وشرفي من شرفها...واذا بدي استحي فيها بكون مريض .. وما بعتقد انو في رجل بنظر للنقطة هاي .... اخر شي انا امي وامك وجدتي وجدتك كانوا اميين وابنائهم طلعوا مهندسين ودكاترة والحمدلله وراسبة التوجيهي بتعرف تدرس ولادها..._


اول شي انا ذكرت اني مابقلل ابدا من قيمه الاشاخاص الي مابحملوا شهاده...
ثاني شي..انا او انت او اي شخص مش عايش لحاله منفرد ومعزول عن المجتمع...في علاقات اجتماعيه مع الاهل وفي علاقات اجتماعيه منع الاقارب ووووووو
الشب اذا ماكان بفهم رح يخرب اشياء كتير و اولها علاقتي باهلي الي مش ممكن اتخلى عنها مشان اي حد..والعكس صحيح بالنسبه للبنت...
ثانيا ..في اشي بالحياه اسمه معطيات..انا بالنهايه مابقدر اخمن او اتاكد ان الشخص الي بدي اختاره بفهم او قليل فهم الا بعد العشره..لكن في معطيات..الشخص مثلا الي تعلم وطلع وراح واجى واحتك بالناس بتوقع انه صار مثقف وبفهم على عكس الي ماتعلم...وبالاخص ان بيئه هاد شي وبيئه هاد شي تاني...وبالنهايه ...نعم..ممكن كتير يكون مش دارس بس بفهم قد 10

وانا ضد مبدأ التنافر بالزواج...الاساس هو المكافأه بالزواج...ودليلي ان الاسلام اعطى الزوجه حق الخلع في حال اثبتت ان زوجها غير كفؤ لها

انا مابحكي لازم يكونو مثل بعض تماما...على الاقل قريبين من بعض..قادرين عالتفاهم

----------


## عُبادة

نعم اقبل

لازم يكون فرق ويفضل يكون بسيط بين الزوج والزوجة وهذا يساعد في سير حياة الاسرة لانه اذا كانوا متساووين بكل شي صعب لانه لازم يكون هناك ربان واحد فقط للسفينة


وكمان ما اخذها امية مشان يكون عقلي قريب على عقلها ولازم تكون متعلمة مشان تقدر تدرس الاولاد في المستقبل وتقدر تتماشى مع مناهج الدراسة الجديدة إللي معظم طلاب الجامعات ما بقدر يدرسها او حتى يفهمها

----------


## عُبادة

> اولا الثقافة ما الها دخل بالتحصيل العلمي وكم فيه خريجين جامعات ما عندهم ذرة ثقافة ولا بعرفوا شو معناها... هسه صار في انترنت وفي كتب ...واحد قاعد بالبيت بقدر يخلي عندو ثقافة احسن من طلاب الجامعات اللي ما بوخذوا من الجامعة غير ثقافة الحب والهمالة( مش الكل اكيد)....ونقطة ثانية في قانون فيزيائي مغناطيسي بثبت انو القطبين المتشابهين بتنافروا ...وفهمك كفاية... ومش معنى اني اوخذها اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي لازم تكون راسبة توجيهي .... وممكن راسبة التوجيهي هاي تفهمو اكثر من خريجة الجامعة اللي ممكن تكون ما بتفهم حالها ولا بتفهم زوجها (قليلة فهم)بمصطلحنا العام... وهو مش متزوجها مشان الناس وتشرفو قدامهم ...لانو هاي مرتي مش مرت الناس...وشرفها من شرفي وشرفي من شرفها...واذا بدي استحي فيها بكون مريض .. وما بعتقد انو في رجل بنظر للنقطة هاي .... اخر شي انا امي وامك وجدتي وجدتك كانوا اميين وابنائهم طلعوا مهندسين ودكاترة والحمدلله وراسبة التوجيهي بتعرف تدرس ولادها...


والله يا احمد امهاتنا لما درسنا وكانن اميات مناهجنا الدراسية كانت بسيطة 

يعني جيب طالب صف ثاني وفرجيه مناهجنا لما كنا صف خامس او سادس رح يستسخفها

لانه المناهج الدراسية تطورت كثير عن ما كانت عليه على ايامنا 
اكيد إلك اخوان بالمدارس وشوف مناهجهم الجديدة وخصوصا الانجليزي والسؤال :بتفهم شي منهن؟؟تخيل حالك لما كنت بنفس عمره وهيك كان كتابك شو كان موقفك منهن؟؟

فلازم تكون متعلمة حتى على الاقل توجيهي ناجح مش طالب منها شهادة دكتوراة بس لازم تكون قريبة مني وتقدر تعلم الاولاد على الاقل للصف السادس

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _نعم اقبل
> 
> لازم يكون فرق ويفضل يكون بسيط بين الزوج والزوجة وهذا يساعد في سير حياة الاسرة لانه اذا كانوا متساووين بكل شي صعب لانه لازم يكون هناك ربان واحد فقط للسفينة
> 
> 
> وكمان ما اخذها امية مشان يكون عقلي قريب على عقلها ولازم تكون متعلمة مشان تقدر تدرس الاولاد في المستقبل وتقدر تتماشى مع مناهج الدراسة الجديدة إللي معظم طلاب الجامعات ما بقدر يدرسها او حتى يفهمها_


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اول شي انا ذكرت اني مابقلل ابدا من قيمه الاشاخاص الي مابحملوا شهاده...
> ثاني شي..انا او انت او اي شخص مش عايش لحاله منفرد ومعزول عن المجتمع...في علاقات اجتماعيه مع الاهل وفي علاقات اجتماعيه منع الاقارب ووووووو
> الشب اذا ماكان بفهم رح يخرب اشياء كتير و اولها علاقتي باهلي الي مش ممكن اتخلى عنها مشان اي حد..والعكس صحيح بالنسبه للبنت...
> ثانيا ..في اشي بالحياه اسمه معطيات..انا بالنهايه مابقدر اخمن او اتاكد ان الشخص الي بدي اختاره بفهم او قليل فهم الا بعد العشره..لكن في معطيات..الشخص مثلا الي تعلم وطلع وراح واجى واحتك بالناس بتوقع انه صار مثقف وبفهم على عكس الي ماتعلم...وبالاخص ان بيئه هاد شي وبيئه هاد شي تاني...وبالنهايه ...نعم..ممكن كتير يكون مش دارس بس بفهم قد 10
> 
> وانا ضد مبدأ التنافر بالزواج...الاساس هو المكافأه بالزواج...ودليلي ان الاسلام اعطى الزوجه حق الخلع في حال اثبتت ان زوجها غير كفؤ لها
> 
> انا مابحكي لازم يكونو مثل بعض تماما...على الاقل قريبين من بعض..قادرين عالتفاهم


ما انتي كيف بدك تعرفي انو بفهم او لأ ...المعطى اللي بتحكي عنه كم هي نسبته ... مش من خلال الدراسة بالجامعة بتتأكدي انو بفهم ...وانتي حكيتي ممكن واحد مش دارس يكون بفهم قد10 دارسين مشان هيك ما رح يخرب علاقتك مع اهلك وبس ...مش الاقارب وباقي الناس لانو مش لهاي الدرجة الناس لازم يكون الهم تأثير بحياتنا .... هاي صارت خوف من الناس الجيزة...وبالنهاية انا عند رأيي ممكن او احتمال كبير اوخذ وحدة اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي انشالله كانت راسبة اول ثانوي مش توجيهي بس اهم شي تفهمني وما بدي علمها ...

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> والله يا احمد امهاتنا لما درسنا وكانن اميات مناهجنا الدراسية كانت بسيطة 
> 
> يعني جيب طالب صف ثاني وفرجيه مناهجنا لما كنا صف خامس او سادس رح يستسخفها
> 
> لانه المناهج الدراسية تطورت كثير عن ما كانت عليه على ايامنا 
> اكيد إلك اخوان بالمدارس وشوف مناهجهم الجديدة وخصوصا الانجليزي والسؤال :بتفهم شي منهن؟؟تخيل حالك لما كنت بنفس عمره وهيك كان كتابك شو كان موقفك منهن؟؟
> 
> فلازم تكون متعلمة حتى على الاقل توجيهي ناجح مش طالب منها شهادة دكتوراة بس لازم تكون قريبة مني وتقدر تعلم الاولاد على الاقل للصف السادس


عبادة مش هاي مشكلتنا احنا هسه .... يعني مش معقول وحدة وصلت للتوجيهي ما تقدر تفهم مادة صف اول وثاني وثالث ورابع ... الا اذا كانت ..... 

بعدين احنا ليش حاطين مسؤولية تدريس الاولاد على الام فقط ....  المرأة بأيامنا صارت بقيمة الرجل بتعمل خارج منزلها لذلك صار في تقاسم لمهام الاسرة والبيت بين الزوجين...وزي ما حكيتلك مستحيل وحدة راسبة توجيهي ما تفهم كتب اول وثاني واذا ما فهمتهم ممكن مع شوية جهد تفهمهم وتدرس اولادها خصوصا انو مداركها اوسع من انو تفهم منهاج انوضع لمدارك الصف الثاني او الثالث وعقول صغيرة نسبيا...

----------


## زهره التوليب

طيب يا احمد...بس حكيك كله بناء على تخمينات..يعني مافي شي يضمن..
انا عالاقل عندي  فرصه مش اقل من 70% اني اصيب الهدف..ودليلي الجو الي عاش فيه الشخص اولا ..والاسلام الي نصحنا بالتكافؤ بالزواج ثانيا

من ناحيه ثانيه..الي بده يعيش صح بده يخطط لكل شي..مش شغله خوف..بالعكس..هو تنظيم للحياه مشان اختار الصح..لان الشغله مش لعبه..هاد اختيار للحياه
بعدين تدريس الاولاد فعلا مش مهمه الام..في اشايء كتير اهم واكبر من هيك مهمات...فاذا فشلت بتدريس الاولاد..ما بالك بباقي المهمات!!!

----------


## Paradise

التحصيل العلمي مو الاساس في الزواج في اشيا تانية
مهمة واساسية لقبول الزواج من شخص ما
وانا ممكن اوافق الزواج من شخص مستواه التعليمي اقل من مستواي التعليمي
لانو بهمني في الشخص ( اخلاقه و شخصيته) ثقافته اكتر من شهادته
لانو الشهادة العلمية مو دليل كافي لمستوى الثقافة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_التحصيل العلمي مو الاساس في الزواج في اشيا تانية

مهمة واساسية لقبول الزواج من شخص ما
وانا ممكن اوافق الزواج من شخص مستواه التعليمي اقل من مستواي التعليمي
لانو بهمني في الشخص ( اخلاقه و شخصيته) ثقافته اكتر من شهادته
لانو الشهادة العلمية مو دليل كافي لمستوى الثقافة_


 يا عيني عليكي هدا اللي كنت بدي اوصله :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

برايي اشي طبيعي انو الشب ياخد بنت اقل من مستواه التعليمي.....اما تاخد البنت شب اقل من مستواها النعليمي فهاد بزمانا صار اشي صعب ونادر.........
مشكوووووووووور

----------


## ???... why ...???

مشكور علي الرأي الجميل من كل الاعضاء 

وايضن مع كل اختلف وجهات النضر :ارجو من الجميع ان ل تنسى كلام الرسول : والذي في ما معناة ان الخلق والدين اهم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا يهم بالنسبه لي 
ان تكون اقل او اكثر
المهم انها تكون فاهمه صحه
وبتعرف الحياة
لانه المستوى التعليمي ولا شي
ولو معها مليون شهادة 
شو بدها تعمل فيها اذا كانت ببيتي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا ببساطة بدرس مشان 
اعلي المستوى التعليمي الي ولاولادي
وببساطة ما رح اقبل بواحد مستواه التعليمي اقل مني

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
>                                                                       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi                      
> _طبعا ممكن ارتبط بوحدة اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي ...ليش لأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! ....بالعكس اصلا الواحد بفكر يوخذ وحدة اقل منو بالتحصيل العلمي ..... لاسباب كثيرة
> 
> اما انو الفتاة تقبل بواحد اقل منها تحصيل علمي ما بعتقد بترضى الا بحالتين :الاولى انو يكون ثري والثانية ما بدي احكيها ... لانو البنت عنا اذا اخذت هالشهادة بتشوف حالها وما بعجبها العجب وللاسف ما بوخذوا بكلام نبينا محمد (ص ): إذا أتاكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه.....
> 
> شكرااا_



اوافقك 100%

----------


## sun shine

و انا بأيد اختي زهرة المطر   :Big Grin:  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _اولا الثقافة ما الها دخل بالتحصيل العلمي وكم فيه خريجين جامعات ما عندهم ذرة ثقافة ولا بعرفوا شو معناها... هسه صار في انترنت وفي كتب ...واحد قاعد بالبيت بقدر يخلي عندو ثقافة احسن من طلاب الجامعات اللي ما بوخذوا من الجامعة غير ثقافة الحب والهمالة( مش الكل اكيد)....ونقطة ثانية في قانون فيزيائي مغناطيسي بثبت انو القطبين المتشابهين بتنافروا ...وفهمك كفاية... ومش معنى اني اوخذها اقل مني بالتحصيل العلمي لازم تكون راسبة توجيهي .... وممكن راسبة التوجيهي هاي تفهمو اكثر من خريجة الجامعة اللي ممكن تكون ما بتفهم حالها ولا بتفهم زوجها (قليلة فهم)بمصطلحنا العام... وهو مش متزوجها مشان الناس وتشرفو قدامهم ...لانو هاي مرتي مش مرت الناس...وشرفها من شرفي وشرفي من شرفها...واذا بدي استحي فيها بكون مريض .. وما بعتقد انو في رجل بنظر للنقطة هاي .... اخر شي انا امي وامك وجدتي وجدتك كانوا اميين وابنائهم طلعوا مهندسين ودكاترة والحمدلله وراسبة التوجيهي بتعرف تدرس ولادها..._



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بس يا أحمد مو شرط التنافر!!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

باختصار

البنات صعب جدا يوافقوا

بس الشباب ما عندم مشكلة!!

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh  
_باختصار

البنات صعب جدا يوافقوا

بس الشباب ما عندم مشكلة!!
_


كلام صحيح انا موافقك علية 100% بس المشكلة في البنات

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_النصيب ما بعرف مستوى تعليمي كل شي نصيب

الحب الحقيقي والصادق ما بهمه مستوى تعليمي 

اهم شي الدين والاخلاق والعقل

مشكور 
_


 بصراحة كلام جميل ما علية تعديل ابد 
اما من ناحيتي انا بقبل بس من ناحية الاهل يمكن بدهم اقناع 
بس بلاخر راح يوافقو لاني انا الي بدي مش همة 
وشكرا

----------


## غسان

_حلو الموضوع .. اول مره بشوفه .._ 

_اذا شفت انها انسانه مناسبه ما عندي مانع .. بس مش تكون اميه وماسحه على الاخر .. يعني البكالوريس اشي كثير مهم ..._ 

_بس تعليق على حكي الشباب اخر شي .. انه المشكله بالبنات واحنا الشباب بنوافق وهمه لا .. هالحكي مش مزبوط .. والدليل انه معظم العسكر الي بالجيش متجوزين جامعيات ..._

----------


## ابو عوده

ممكن ليش لاء ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _حلو الموضوع .. اول مره بشوفه .. 
> 
> اذا شفت انها انسانه مناسبه ما عندي مانع .. بس مش تكون اميه وماسحه على الاخر .. يعني البكالوريس اشي كثير مهم ... 
> 
> بس تعليق على حكي الشباب اخر شي .. انه المشكله بالبنات واحنا الشباب بنوافق وهمه لا .. هالحكي مش مزبوط .. والدليل انه معظم العسكر الي بالجيش متجوزين جامعيات ..._


 :Db465236ff:  صح

----------


## ???... why ...???

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

الحب لا يقف عند الضوء الاحمر :Db465236ff:

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center] 
ok where he is go 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
[align=center] 
الشب فعلا ممكن ما يكون عنده مانع ياخد اميه لأنه ممكن بكون من نوعية الشباب الي بعتبر المرأة للبيت وبس .. فما عندو أي مشكله بالاختيار .. بتفهم ما بتفهم مو مهم بكون عندهم مقايس الجمال اولى .. وع فكرة في كتير دكاترة جامعات بفكره هيك .. بدهم وحده منظر حضاري بس ... وبتكون الوحده عنيها خضر وشعرها اصفر وبتعرف تتغنج اشوي  ومعها للسابع ولما تبلش تحكي بتتمنى تسكت من الهبل وقلة العقل وهاي ما بجيها إلا بروفيسور ولا دكتور ... عيني عليهم بااارده  :Db465236ff:  والي مالو حظ بهالدنيا لا يتعب ولا يشقى  :Db465236ff:  وانا ما بدي دكتور ع فكرة  :Db465236ff: 


أما البنت .. في بنات بوافقوا على أقل منهم مستوى.. لكن مو كل مرة بتزبط معهم .. 
بضل عقدة النقص عند الشب حتى لو البنت ما بتذكروا فيها.. صدقوني .. حتى لو كان مثقف وبفهم كونو ما معه شهادة بضل يعاقب فيها ويرمي حكي هاد الي بشوفوا من صاحباتي .. 

وبالنهاية السعيدة أنا عندي ألف مانع إني أخد واحد مو متعلم شو بدي فيه   :Db465236ff:  متعلمين هالايام ويادووب بيفهموا كيف الي مو متعلمين :Db465236ff: 

[/align]
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
انا بشوف انه اذا كان الطرف الاخر فاهم الحياه كويس و بيعرف كيف يتعامل و مثقف

ما فيها اي مشكلة

بعدين مش كل الشباب هيك جوري بخصوص انه بيضل يعاقب فيها و يرمي عليها حكي

اتنوا(جنس حوا)مش ملائكه كمان
[/align]

 :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أمرك مسيو خالد .. الي بدك إياه بصير  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
ليش بتضحكي؟ :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

انا بناقشك ناقشيني :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
شو بدي احكي .. كلامك صح وانا كلامي صح كمان .. بس متل ما حكيت مو كل الناس هيك .. وبدي اضحك  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (19): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------

